# Wieboldt badged Admiral?



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello, I'm searching for pictures of a  Schwinn Admiral with the Admiral Wieboldt badge just like the one pictured below. Thank you for any help. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319      Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 18, 2020)

I REMEMBER THE WIEBOLDT STORE AT ASHLAND, LINCOLN AND SCHOOL STREETS IN CHICAGO.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I REMEMBER THE WIEBOLDT STORE AT ASHLAND, LINCOLN AND SCHOOL STREETS IN CHICAGO.



Any interesting memories of going into the stores? Barry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 19, 2020)

I LOST MY FIRST SCHWINN B6 OUTSIDE THE WOOLWORTHS STORE
ACROSS THE STREET FROM WIEBOLDTS!  MY BIKE WAS SANS CYCLE LOCK 
AND I WENT INTO THE STORE FOR SOME MINOR  PURCHASE AND WHEN 
I CAME OUT THE BIKE WAS MISSING (STOLEN).  I HAD MY CHAIN AND LOCK 
WRAPPED AROUND THE SEAT POST BUT NOT LOCKED TO A STREET POST.

IT WAS A HARD LESSON TO BE LEARNED.  MY NEXT SCHWINN HAD A CYCLE
LOCK TO BE SURE, BUT I ALSO USED MY CHAIN AND LOCK TO TO SECURE IT.


----------



## barneyguey (May 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## the tinker (May 12, 2020)

I remember Wiebolt's well. We lived on the outside edge of Cook County, west of Chicago. There were no high-end stores that far west. A couple times a year, we'd make a trip to Wiebolts. They had an escalator. Schwinn made bikes for Wiebolts. For the life of me I can't remember the name of their bikes. It might have been the "Firebolt" or something like that. That was a long time ago. I stole my first bike from there. It was a fairly new Black phantom. It was chained to a street post that didn't have a sign on it. Dad helped me lift it up, chain and all, over the post. We tossed it into the back of Dad's 38 Olds sedan and away we went. . .     Dad did have a 38 Olds though. . .


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2020)

In 1965 I got a Schwinn Typhoon from Wiebolts… it was a department store that offered S&H green stamps. They even had a candy department. Sweet! Meadowdale shopping center, Carpentersville, Illinois.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 12, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I remember Wiebolt's well. We lived on the outside edge of Cook County, west of Chicago. There were no high-end stores that far west. A couple times a year, we'd make a trip to Wiebolts. They had an escalator. Schwinn made bikes for Wiebolts. For the life of me I can't remember the name of their bikes. It might have been the "Firebolt" or something like that. That was a long time ago. I stole my first bike from there. It was a fairly new Black phantom. It was chained to a street post that didn't have a sign on it. Dad helped me lift it up, chain and all, over the post. We tossed it into the back of Dad's 38 Olds sedan and away we went. . .     Dad did have a 38 Olds though. . .



Remind me to not leave my phantom unattended at the next show...


----------



## barneyguey (May 12, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I remember Wiebolt's well. We lived on the outside edge of Cook County, west of Chicago. There were no high-end stores that far west. A couple times a year, we'd make a trip to Wiebolts. They had an escalator. Schwinn made bikes for Wiebolts. For the life of me I can't remember the name of their bikes. It might have been the "Firebolt" or something like that. That was a long time ago. I stole my first bike from there. It was a fairly new Black phantom. It was chained to a street post that didn't have a sign on it. Dad helped me lift it up, chain and all, over the post. We tossed it into the back of Dad's 38 Olds sedan and away we went. . .     Dad did have a 38 Olds though. . .



I know they sold Schwinn bicycles with the Admiral badge. They may have another badge named maybe Firebolt? That's a lead. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 12, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I remember Wiebolt's well. We lived on the outside edge of Cook County, west of Chicago. There were no high-end stores that far west. A couple times a year, we'd make a trip to Wiebolts. They had an escalator. Schwinn made bikes for Wiebolts. For the life of me I can't remember the name of their bikes. It might have been the "Firebolt" or something like that. That was a long time ago. I stole my first bike from there. It was a fairly new Black phantom. It was chained to a street post that didn't have a sign on it. Dad helped me lift it up, chain and all, over the post. We tossed it into the back of Dad's 38 Olds sedan and away we went. . .     Dad did have a 38 Olds though. . .



I found a Firebolt bicycle, but it said the bicycle was Columbia built. Maybe they sold more than just Schwinn bicycles? What do you think?


----------



## the tinker (May 13, 2020)

Sorry, barnyguey, not sure about the name. I will try to find out, as Wiebolts was a Chicago company.  I recall Columbia's Firebolt also. I think I had one too.  I may be wrong, but I think Wiebolts [Pronounced  "We bolts"] only carried Schwinn bikes.


----------



## barneyguey (May 13, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Sorry, barnyguey, not sure about the name. I will try to find out, as Wiebolts was a Chicago company.  I recall Columbia's Firebolt also. I think I had one too.  I may be wrong, but I think Wiebolts [Pronounced  "We bolts"] only carried Schwinn bikes.



Thanks for the information. I was wondering how they pronounced the name. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2022)

bump


----------



## Jim sciano (Nov 29, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> bump



I hate to even say/throw it in your face, so to speak. I do have one and it’s on a 40-41 prewar new world. I really don’t want to part with it though. The frame also has an admiral decal so I’m sure it came on the bike. The only reason I don’t really want to part with it, is I have never seen one before. And, I don’t think I ever would have noticed it except I was cleaning the bike off and kind of stumbled on it. It looks identical and that part really doesn’t stand out. I can get better pictures if that would help at all. I am not near the bike at the moment.


----------



## Jim sciano (Nov 29, 2022)

Jim sciano said:


> I hate to even say/throw it in your face, so to speak. I do have one and it’s on a 40-41 prewar new world. I really don’t want to part with it though. The frame also has an admiral decal so I’m sure it came on the bike. The only reason I don’t really want to part with it, is I have never seen one before. And, I don’t think I ever would have noticed it except I was cleaning the bike off and kind of stumbled on it. It looks identical and that part really doesn’t stand out. I can get better pictures if that would help at all. I am not near the bike at the moment. View attachment 1742214



My apologies, I just saw that you were only looking for pictures and I completely botched the whole thing up. That new world had an excelsior badge on it and for whatever reason I did some badge swapping. I just looked through some old pictures. The admiral badge belongs on the admiral straight bar 40-41 bike pictured below. The new world is decaled new world. Sorry about the confusion. If you need more pics of the admiral, let me know. It’s pretty rough. The serial number for the admiral was partially welded over but when I pulled the crank, it was dated 40 or 41.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2022)

Jim sciano said:


> My apologies, I just saw that you were only looking for pictures and I completely botched the whole thing up. That new world had an excelsior badge on it and for whatever reason I did some badge swapping. I just looked through some old pictures. The admiral badge belongs on the admiral straight bar 40-41 bike pictured below. The new world is decaled new world. Sorry about the confusion. If you need more pics of the admiral, let me know. It’s pretty rough. The serial number for the admiral was partially welded over but when I pulled the crank, it was dated 40 or 41. View attachment 1742220
> View attachment 1742222
> 
> View attachment 1742221
> ...



Thank you sir! I appreciate it. I'd love some more photos of it in the Sun. A photo of the badge on the original bike would be great. Thanks again. Barry


----------



## Jim sciano (Nov 30, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> Thank you sir! I appreciate it. I'd love some more photos of it in the Sun. A photo of the badge on the original bike would be great. Thanks again. Barry



No problem. I’ll see if I can get to it tomorrow otherwise I will do it when I get a chance.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2022)

Jim sciano said:


> My apologies, I just saw that you were only looking for pictures and I completely botched the whole thing up. That new world had an excelsior badge on it and for whatever reason I did some badge swapping. I just looked through some old pictures. The admiral badge belongs on the admiral straight bar 40-41 bike pictured below. The new world is decaled new world. Sorry about the confusion. If you need more pics of the admiral, let me know. It’s pretty rough. The serial number for the admiral was partially welded over but when I pulled the crank, it was dated 40 or 41. View attachment 1742220
> View attachment 1742222
> 
> View attachment 1742221
> ...



I was just looking for photos, but if you do decide to sell it, I'd be interested. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2022)

Jim sciano said:


> No problem. I’ll see if I can get to it tomorrow otherwise I will do it when I get a chance.



Any time you get to it is just fine. Have a great night. Barry


----------



## Jim sciano (Nov 30, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> Any time you get to it is just fine. Have a great night. Barry



You too, thanks.


----------

